# 1/8-3/16 route in oval table



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Built a poker table for a friend who now wants a route around entire table to set a light diffuser in with rope lights behind. Table is full sheet of ply, oval cut on ends. Route needs to be 1/8 inch deep. What can I use for this, and what would you suggest for the oval ends. I have the rail off. The race track is $350.00 a sheet crushed aluminum covered vinyl, do not want to blow this one.
Any advice on bit, doing ovals, or any better way. Thanks in advance.
Oh, he will not settle for any other method than this..................??


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Ark -
We need more info on exactly what you are trying to do... material, width of cut,
etc. Will the cut follow the edge, so and edge guide could be used? Where will the lights be in relation to the groove?
Roger 
(Roefa)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with Roefa, more information is needed, preferably with a photo or sketch.


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Guys, have been away from computer a while. The route will be a consistent distance from outside edge of table. I have not had luck doing a curve with normal guide that comes with router. The groove for diffuser will sit 1 inch back under rail when it is set back on. Rail will be raised 1/8 less than light diffuser which is 1 inch high. Rope lights will be behind diffuser toward outside of table but close to diffuser for soft filtered light. Need info on best tool to use. I have a Colt router, is there 1/8 bit, thickness of diffuser, have wondered about my dremel tool. Hope this info helps give you more of an idea what I am trying to do. Playing area, center of table is out also leaving 3/4 in oval opening inside 6 inch race track where groove must be . Thinking of using strip of 1/4 inch ply screwed with piece of 3/4 under it to make it level with race track which needs the groove. Then rotate it and mark where the groove needs to be which would make a guide. Not sure what to use for this cut. Router seems most logical, but need suggestions. Hope this helps clarify what I am needing to do. Arkwood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, arkwood

This just my 2 cents... 

I would start with some 1/4" plywood to cover the top,,just in case 
Cut it the same size as the top so it just sets in ...but locks in place.

The with a 1/8" slot cutter with a overzise bearing so the slot is only be 1/8" to 3/16" deep,, the over size bearing you can get from MLCS that will fit the shank of the slot cutter bit...then screw on a block on the router base plate to keep the router running flat on the plywood on the inside on the table..

Then around you go to put in the slot...

==========


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I hav'nt purchased one of these because it looks like it could be built pretty easily. But I hav'nt built one yet either. The way its shown in the picture it looks like it should do what you need.

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_400-1257_A_cn_E_56069


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

RustyW said:


> I hav'nt purchased one of these because it looks like it could be built pretty easily. But I hav'nt built one yet either. The way its shown in the picture it looks like it should do what you need.
> 
> http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_400-1257_A_cn_E_56069


I believe that would solve my problem. Thanks.... regular guides do not track curves well, at least not for me. I will put my thoughts on trying to build something along this line. Thanks again.


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions and help. I just happened to have one of the old drawer runners, you know the one that attaches to the back of the drawer and tracks down a center guide. I bolted this runner with plastic wheel to my router guide, Bosch Colt, tested and it works great. Did not have a 1/8 bit so I used my V groove very shallow and got the right depth for the diffuser. Cutting the real thing today. Thanks again. I will hang on to this for future needs on rounded routes. Arkwood


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

arkwood said:


> Thanks guys for all the suggestions and help. I just happened to have one of the old drawer runners, you know the one that attaches to the back of the drawer and tracks down a center guide. I bolted this runner with plastic wheel to my router guide, Bosch Colt, tested and it works great. Did not have a 1/8 bit so I used my V groove very shallow and got the right depth for the diffuser. Cutting the real thing today. Thanks again. I will hang on to this for future needs on rounded routes. Arkwood


Arkwood,

I'm glad you figured a way to do it...

For the life of me, I cannot picture how a drawer runner helped you do this!

Do you have a picture or two that would show us?

Thank you.


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Bolted the drawer guide where the plastic runner wheel was the first thing to come in contact with the outside of table and guided router around the oval shapes. Will try and get my wife to help me post a picture, it sure helped me in this instance.


----------

